# RFID mit Codesys und Raspberry PI über SPI



## MaLe (30 Dezember 2015)

Halle
Kann mir jemand eventuell erklären wie ich bei codesys v3.5 patch 3 den 
rfid Controller RC522 ansprechen kann?
Ich möchte gerne Karten/Anhänger einscannen?
Ich würde ihn gerne über spi einbinden wollen da dieser Anschluss noch 
frei ist
dazu würde mich interessieren wie ich ihn in der Kategorie einfüge unter 
den spi master ..
muss ich dafür eine .xml oder .devdesc.xml haben?

- - - Aktualisiert - - -

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RFID-Kit-RC52...item3aa25f7e12
das ist das lesegerät

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## HausSPSler (2 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
das sollte gehen:
https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=106313
...dann wird es auch mit CODESYS funktionieren.

Wenn du SPI Geräte in CODESYS einbinden willst, schau bitte in der Beschreibung nach:
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\<Version>\Documentation\RaspberryPI_CodesysV3_FirstSteps_DE.pdf" 

Du musst eine Gerätebeschreibung erstellen und eine Bibiothek die über SPI dann dein Gerät ausließt.
Es sind ja einige offene  Bibliotheken und Gerätebeschreibungen hier:
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\<Version>\Libraries"
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\<Version>\Devices"d
die du als Vorlage verwenden kannst.

Alternativ:
Wenn du es ganz ohne Gerätebeschreibung und Bibliothek machen willst solltest du dir dieses  Beispiel anschauen:
"c:\Users\<deinWindowsUserName>\CODESYS Control for Raspberry PI\<Version>\Examples\PiFace_FB.project" 
Dieses Beispiel zeigt wie am ein SPI Gerät (in diesem Beispiel ein PIFace) über den SPI Master anspricht.

Das sollte dir weiterhelfen.

Grüße
Edwin


----------



## crazy-sonic82 (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe SPS-Gemeinde,

Ich wollte einmal nachfragen ob es Neuigkeiten gibt in sachen RC522,
da ich mir auch grade eines zugelegt habe. aber ich komme leider nicht weiter,
weder mit der XML noch mit den Samples. Bin grade neu in CoDeSys 3.
Ich habe beruflich viel mit 2 zu tun. Ich würde gern einen Leser/Schreiber 
an meinen Raspberry ankoppeln.Vieleicht hat ja schon jemand eine XML gebaut.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen:  Crazy


----------



## crazy-sonic82 (25 Dezember 2016)

Hi @All,

Also ich habe mich jetzt mal intensiv mit der geschichte beschäftigt, und ich komme auf Biegen und Brechen nicht weiter.
Ich  habe mitlerweile begonnen einen FB auf basis des Piface_FB zu bauen,  und versucht dem guten RC522 einen mux abzulocken aber leider  vergeblich.
Ich weis auch das ich ihm im ersten byte die  Hardwarearesse und im 2ten die Funktion schicken muss. Ich hab mich auch  mit der PDF auseinandergesetzt.

Meine Fragen sind im Moment aber noch:

1. "Welche Hardwareadresse muss ich angeben? Beim Piface gibt es ja steckbrücken zum Addressieren, beim RC522 leider nicht"
2.  "Ist die Zeile : 
	
	



```
abyTxBuffer[0] := 16#40 + SHL(byHardwareAddress,  1) + 1; //SPI_READ_CMD;
```
 für SPI immer gleich?"
3. "Kann mir vieleicht jemand einen Schubs in die richtige Richtung geben?"

Liebe Weihnachtsgrüße:

Crazy-Sonic


----------



## oli89 (15 Mai 2017)

Hey Crazy-Sonic,
habe gerade deinen Beitrag gelesen und versuche gerade das Selbe zu machen. 
Bist du weitergekommen oder hast eventuell vll das Ziel sogar erreicht?;-)
Wäre über eine Rückmeldung sehr dankbar.

Grüße Oli


----------



## Hendrik (16 Mai 2017)

Moin oli89,

schau dir mal meinen Beitrag hier an:
Problem mit SysProcessExecuteCommand und SysProcess.library

Ich habe die Programmierung mit python gemacht und überreiche die informationen an die SPS mit einem FB.

MfG Hendrik


----------

